# Raven vs. Raptor



## oneofsevenkids (Jul 1, 2013)

Which hydropack do you prefer? I am considering buying an osprey but am not sure if I should go with the Raptor 14 or the Raven 14....they seem similar-the Raven is women specific and only comes in two colors-hence the allure of the Raptor with more color options.

Which packs do you have and what do you love about them?

Thanks!


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

I went through this a couple of years ago. The bottom line is that you have to try them on to see what fits you & feels best. I found that for me, the women's specific stuff fit much better, because the packs are shorter & the shoulder harnesses are cut for our bodies. Being a fairly vertically challenged person at 5'3, that was important. The men's versions would be just a bit too long for my torso & the harnesses typically don't feel right through the shoulders.

I ended up with the Verve, but I wanted something smaller. But I do LOVE Ospreys packs, not sure that I'll ever buy anything else.

Hope that helps.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I actually just purchased the Raven 14 and really like it so far. I'm coming from a Dakine Nomad, which like hawkychick said, is longer in the torso and did fit a little differently in the shoulder. I felt like I was always trying to hike the pack up, even when I had it cinched down. I tend to carry a ton of stuff in my packs, so it would ride pretty low. 

My favorite things so far about the pack are the tool pouch and the magnet on the bite valve. No more dangling hose!


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes, the magnet on the bite valve is brilliant. Why more pack manufacturers haven't pirated that, I don't know. I also really like how the bladder is formed/structured, it's super easy to get back into the pack. All of the camels that I've had I've always felt like I've had to wrestle the bladder back into the pack after filling it.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I use the Osprey Manta (20 I think) daily for commuting and also for trailriding and love it. The warranty is for real; I sent it back when a buckle broke (not sure if it was wear and tear or the car door that did it) and they repaired it and sent it back. No receipt, no time limit etc., it was just hard to part with it for a few weeks.

Did you check the measurement? I recall when I got the small, I measured from that big neckbone down to hipbone level based on info on their website. I was pretty close to the medium measurement, and I think either would have worked.

Personally I prefer the Manta's back panel, especially in hot weather - the mesh keeps it off your back and allows air flow. It's called the Airspeed design and I think it is available on other models too. I'm sure the Raven/Raptor design is better than most, but it doesn't look as ventilated. I also like the built-in rain cover the Manta has.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> Personally I prefer the Manta's back panel, especially in hot weather - the mesh keeps it off your back and allows air flow. It's called the Airspeed design and I think it is available on other models too. I'm sure the Raven/Raptor design is better than most, but it doesn't look as ventilated. I also like the built-in rain cover the Manta has.


The new Raven has the AirScape backpanel and it's nice! Having a built-in rain cover would have been sweet, though.


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

That's the one thing that's missing on my Verve, the backpanel is more traditional (no Airscape) & it gets hot. It was a tradeoff for having a smaller pack.


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

FYI also, the Mira is the women's version of the Manta.

I should have stayed out of this thread. Now I want a new pack. :madman:


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ You're doomed 

Manta's Airspeed is not the same thing as their Airscape. I think airspeed is better. 
Osprey Packs, Inc :2013: Official Site

The "generic" (non-Osprey) pack covers available from EMS, REI, etc are good if you find the right size for your pack.


----------



## hawkychick (Jun 5, 2011)

I know. Backpacks for me are.....well, my mom always called my sister Imelda (in honor of Imelda Marcos & her love for shoes). Is there someone famous that has a large collection of backpacks? That's what she would call me. lol I love a good pack & am always searching for the perfect one. I have too many, have already sold off the ones that I never use, & really don't need to spend more money on another. sigh

As far as rain covers, I picked up a good one that was another brand through a local shop that fits over my (yet another) Osprey pack that I use for school. Dang, I need help.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I've got a collection of backpacks too!

Never tried the Osprey, mine are all Camelbak. Depending where I'm riding I go by size and how much I need to carry.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

I have a collection based on similar criteria, cyclelicious. My first pack was a Camelbak Magic which while comfortable, didn't fit nearly what I like to cram into a pack. Next was a Dakine Nomad, which fits a lot, but is pretty long on the torso. My latest is the Raven, which is pretty full right now. It doesn't seem to matter how long of a ride I am planning on going on, I like to be prepared for anything, and my pack definitely reflects this. People comment about all the weight I have on my back and I just grin and say it's for training .


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

I have the Raptor 10 and love it- holds 3L bladder, has stretchy fabric and the pockets are just right. Another bonus, for me- in that I sweat a lot- is that I can actually wash the funk out of the straps, something I could not do with Camelbak. My next hydration pack will probably be the Raven- the colors do appeal to me and I'm thinking the shoulder straps are narrower and curved for women. No matter which Osprey you choose you'll get the same ingenious bladder and bite valve.


----------



## adventuregirl (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a Raptor 14 (size S-M) that I bought for a coast to coast trip in Scotland. I wanted a larger pack to carry rain gear and all the extras I would need. It fit the bill perfectly.

I did find that is was a bit large and heavy for my normal rides (anywhere from 2hrs to all day excursions). So I bought the Raven 10 which I really like as well. It still has lots of storage and 100 0z capacity. I also like the separate tool compartment. It's very comfy and fits my 5'2" frame.


----------

